# World first and only (that I know of) automatic bowl blank sealer



## gvwp (Sep 5, 2017)

Months in the works. This new machine automatically seals multiple bowl and turning blanks with wax. I have gotten to the point in my business that more automation was needed to speed up the processing of green bowl and turning blanks. I switched from using Anchorseal to hot wax but this still was a slow process. Hours of thinking and drawing and rethinking and this machine is the answer. All custom built. Uses 230 volt single phase and 60 PSI air. Still a work in progress but the left side is now functional. Many improvements still to come. Regulates temperature on two individual wax tanks. Right side basket is not installed in these pictures. Holds blanks and basket lowers into the wax. Adjustable timer holds the basket under the wax and then automatically raises slowly and stops to allow blanks to dry while you load the other side. Has auto and continuous modes. Auto made lowers blanks and raises for drying. Continuous mode lowers the basket into the wax and stays lowered until the up/reset button is pushed. Allows for cleaning dried wax and is used to heat up the metal basket so the wax does not build up. Adjustable wax temp on each tank. Seals blanks from 2" thick to 12" thick or long turning blanks. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 18 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2017)

That's pretty darn cool! How many blanks can it do in an hour? Tony


----------



## TimR (Sep 5, 2017)

Sweet. You must get the catalog from Surplus Center!


----------



## gvwp (Sep 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> That's pretty darn cool! How many blanks can it do in an hour? Tony



I don't have the right side basket completed yet because I wanted to experiment with one basket before making two baskets but with one it can do five 12 X 12 X 3" at a time. Cycle takes about 27 seconds with the current cylinder settings plus loading and unloading of the basket. Wax dry time is about 3 minutes so if you can cut them fast enough one side should easily yield around 50 12 x 12 x 3" blanks per hour. 100 6 x 6 x 3" blanks per hour. If you could somehow keep up with this two sides should theoretically double this rate. The chopsaw will now become the bottle neck in the process. I have considered a Tiger stop which would speed up cutting as well but one step at a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gvwp (Sep 5, 2017)

TimR said:


> Sweet. You must get the catalog from Surplus Center!



LOL. No actually all parts were bought from McMaster-Carr. They have everything. The electronics being the most pricey of the parts but this will allow 10 times the blanks to be processed in a day. No more dropping blanks and spilling wax. No more sore waxy hands. Push the buttons and done.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2017)

That's just cool!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2017)

Congrats on the build. Hope it does you good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 5, 2017)

Awesome! May have to come to Brazil and watch this thing work.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 5, 2017)

You'll have to show us a vidio when it is all up and running.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 6, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 6, 2017)

Man, amazing! And I have a hard time dealing with my smart phone!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2017)

Exceptionally useful, particularly in a volume environment. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Sep 6, 2017)

That's pretty darn cool!

Lucky that @Don Ratcliff moved back to Hawaii or he'd be trying to sit in that basket to speed his Brazilian wax.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 6, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's pretty darn cool!
> 
> Lucky that @Don Ratcliff moved back to Hawaii or he'd be trying to sit in that basket to speed his Brazilian wax.


I think you have me confused with the Monkey that likes his paddles to have holes... That is who needs a good Waxing...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2017)

I admire your skills in fabrication! you must have a big demand for bowl blanks!


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 7, 2017)

That will make a huge difference. Well thought out design.


----------



## gvwp (Sep 7, 2017)

Its a much welcome addition to the support equipment in the shop. Made the hold down bar manual yesterday to hold the blanks better while they are submerged in the wax. I plan to make a few modifications as its used but the left side is working nicely.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2017)

Way cool Dave. Just downright impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2019)

Juzt checking in on this thing. How's it been working?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2019)

And I think it's time for a video!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

